# Hunting and Insurance



## Jellymoon (13 September 2019)

Iâ€™m just about to buy a pack of 5 tickets for my chosen hunt and have just seen it is strongly suggested that people join the Countryside Alliance so they are covered by their insurance (PL and PA). I am a BHS Gold Member, so have their insurance. Do you know if this covers me for hunting? Or is it best that I also join the CA?
Thank you kind people!


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 September 2019)

This is the BHS insurance cover for Gold Members, it looks like Hunting is covered. There are some exclusions, but I donâ€™t see hunting mentioned at all.

https://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/docu...s-gold-members-doc-uk-january-2019.ashx?la=en

Significant or Unusual Exclusions or Limitations
This policy does not cover you for:
â€¢ The first Â£250 of each and every third party property damage claim
â€¢ bodily injury to members of your own family or household, or any employee
whilst working for you
â€¢ loss of or damage to property belonging to you or in your care, custody or control; or in
the care, custody or control of any member of your family or person in your service
â€¢ liability arising out of or incidental to any profession, occupation or business
â€¢ punitive, exemplary or multiplied damages
*â€¢ horse racing, point to point racing or steeplechasing other than:
- endurance riding
- racing which forms part of an equestrian event the primary purpose of which is not racing
and where the said race is not being run under the rules of any turf or similar authority
â€¢ use of a horse or horse drawn vehicle for hire or reward*
â€¢ liability arising out of the ownership, possession or use of any mechanically propelled
vehicle or any craft designed to travel through the air, space or water (other than hand
propelled watercraft or rescue craft)
â€¢ deliberate acts or omissions


----------



## Jellymoon (13 September 2019)

Thank you. I might just ring the BHS to make sure, but canâ€™t see hunting there as an exclusion....


----------



## ponyparty (13 September 2019)

It is advised by my local hunt that one should join the Countryside Alliance, not only for the insurance but because the CA are defending and championing hunting against the tide of anti-hunting legislation and media coverage in this country. 

I didn't think the BHS covered hunting, but perhaps that has changed since I last checked (only a few years ago though...). I'd be interested to know, if you could post once you've confirmed? I have renewed my membership nonetheless as I feel it's one of the only things I can do at the moment, to support hunting.


----------



## Jellymoon (13 September 2019)

ponyparty said:



			It is advised by my local hunt that one should join the Countryside Alliance, not only for the insurance but because the CA are defending and championing hunting against the tide of anti-hunting legislation and media coverage in this country.

I didn't think the BHS covered hunting, but perhaps that has changed since I last checked (only a few years ago though...). I'd be interested to know, if you could post once you've confirmed? I have renewed my membership nonetheless as I feel it's one of the only things I can do at the moment, to support hunting.
		
Click to expand...

I did try to ring this afternoon but offices re closed on a Friday afternoon so they must have all been out riding their ponies on a lovely afternoon!
I will try again on Monday and post the answer.
I completely get about joining the CA anyway as they are championing our sport, and I probably will, but Iâ€™m being tight-fisted as my tickets are very expensive!


----------



## Jellymoon (19 September 2019)

ponyparty said:



			It is advised by my local hunt that one should join the Countryside Alliance, not only for the insurance but because the CA are defending and championing hunting against the tide of anti-hunting legislation and media coverage in this country.

I didn't think the BHS covered hunting, but perhaps that has changed since I last checked (only a few years ago though...). I'd be interested to know, if you could post once you've confirmed? I have renewed my membership nonetheless as I feel it's one of the only things I can do at the moment, to support hunting.
		
Click to expand...

BHS Gold Members are covered for hunting, I spoke to the BHS this week.


----------



## ponyparty (20 September 2019)

Ah fab, that's good to know - thanks for updating us! I don't think they used to, I'm sure that's why i originally joined the CA a few years ago.


----------



## Orangehorse (20 September 2019)

I think you also get personal accident cover with the Countryside Alliance, but check that out.  I also have heard that they have successfully fought some cases of incidents in the hunting field.


----------

